
Don't upgrade to iOS 8.0.1 or you may experience “no service” - greenwalls
Many users are reporting on Twitter that it causes &quot;No Service&quot; and Touch ID to stop working.  Do a search for iOS 8.0.1 on Twitter to confirm.
======
jakewalker
I had this issue and was able to fix it:

I did an OTA update (iPhone 6, AT&T) and experienced this issue. Touch ID
wasn't working and "No Service" on the phone. I tried hard resets and
resetting the SIM card, with no success.

I was able to fix the issue by downloading the iOS 8.0.1 ipsw from the
developer site, then connecting the phone to iTunes, holding down option while
clicking on update, and selecting the 8.0.1 ipsw. Phone redid update through
iTunes (not OTA) and when it restarted, all was fixed.

Not sure how non-developers can get the .ipsw file.

Not sure how I would explain how to do this to, say, my mother. Hopefully
there is a more sensible/easy fix that comes out soon.

~~~
Scuds
> Not sure how non-developers can get the .ipsw file.

[http://www.redmondpie.com/ios-8.0.1-download-links-for-
iphon...](http://www.redmondpie.com/ios-8.0.1-download-links-for-iphone-ipad-
ipod-touch-direct-links/)

straight from the apple CDNs.

Holy shit, they offer IOS 8 for iPad 2! Who are they supporting with this?

~~~
GFischer
iPad 2 was being sold until very recently (March 2014).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPad_2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPad_2)

"After the announcement and release of the third generation iPad, the iPad 2,
which continued to be available for purchase received a hardware upgrade."

[http://www.extremetech.com/computing/178676-apple-kills-
the-...](http://www.extremetech.com/computing/178676-apple-kills-the-
ipad-2-brings-ipad-4-back-from-the-dead)

"In a PR statement released earlier today (March 18, 2014), Apple
unceremoniously announced the death of the long-lived iPad 2. Apple’s second
tablet was released back in March of 2011, and remained a core part of Apple’s
line-up until today. "

------
swilliams
Seems like it's hitting primarily iPhone 6 users.
[https://twitter.com/jsnell/status/514830848374214656](https://twitter.com/jsnell/status/514830848374214656)

------
greenwalls
[https://twitter.com/search?q=ios%208.0.1%20no%20service](https://twitter.com/search?q=ios%208.0.1%20no%20service)

------
mackey
I just confirmed that re-applying the 8.0.1 ipsw through iTunes fixes the
issue. Sounds like something is wrong with the OTA.

------
Fastidious
Upgraded, everything works just fine. T-Mobile.

~~~
dshibarshin
I'm guessing not an iPhone 6 or 6+?

~~~
Fastidious
Correct, iPhone 5s.

------
nudgeee
Anyone with a problem iPhone 6/6+ on 8.0.1 want to dump the apple system log
(asl) to see what's going on?

------
verystealthy
Just upgraded via iTunes (not OTA). No issues whatsoever. iPhone 6 64Gb AT&T.

------
samelawrence
Apple has now pulled 8.0.1 - There is no option to update on device any
longer.

------
jedisct1
Confirmed here... iPhone 6 with AT&T -> no service.

Good job Apple, good job.

------
qpleple
Maybe a fix: [http://www.amongtech.com/how-to-fix-ios-8-0-1-no-service-
iss...](http://www.amongtech.com/how-to-fix-ios-8-0-1-no-service-issue-and-
loss-of-signal/)

~~~
siglesias
I seruously doubt either of those worked for "some users." Just an impression
grab.

------
happyscrappy
This isn't a problem on Android because you never get an update.

~~~
drivingmenuts
One of the reasons I switched to an iPhone. Got tired of blowing money on a
new phone to get an OS update.

------
THX_1138
Never upgrade.

~~~
sanemat
I agree.

